
Ev Williams has lost his goddamn mind - artsandsci
https://thenextweb.com/opinion/2017/03/23/ev-williams-lost-goddamn-mind/
======
BrailleHunting
Gotta move to a subscriber / donation / ads freemium model.

Remove ads once user tips/pays more than $X in a given month (ie let X = $9).

Maybe have a alternative platform for content creators' own walled gardens
subscriber model to monetize exclusive content.

Some posts won't monetize well because of advertiser objections, but it's
still worth keeping controversial content and letting people tip toward it. If
we always kowtow to advertisers, mainstream media is the result.

Finally, generously rev share with content producers, to encourage them to
make great content, say 50/50.

------
Sidetalker
The day I can pay 10 cents to read an article through various sources will be
the day I start paying to read online articles.

~~~
reader2222
Try blendle.com . Most articles will be more like 30-70cents though.

